# Lethargic goat with diarrhea



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My Saanen doe is not feeling well today. When I went to let her out this morning she was lethargic; she got up when I asked her too and walked around but was moving slowly and looked uncomfortable in her hind end. This afternoon she was about the same; she drank lots of water but wouldn't eat. No fever (101.5), doesn't appear anemic, and was pooping and peeing normally at that point. I gave her Ibuprofen and electrolytes before leaving; within an hour the neighbor called to say she had diarrhea. It's still going, but she has a bit more energy than before. I just gave her some Probios.

I got her from the auction in November, at which point she was in good weight but had severe mastitis (long since cleared up.) I believe she's about 5-6 years old; she's been covered by a buck in the last few months and possibly before I got her but is still cycling. She is a bit overdue for worming but has been treated since I bought her. I recently brought home another doe from auction who has shown no symptoms, and a buck who *may* have been exposed to coccidiosis. He was previously living with a doe who passed away after kidding; coccidia were present in the necropsy but the vet wasn't very helpful so I don't know if that was the cause of death. The buck was treated before coming here and never showed any symptoms, but might have still been shedding?

Right now I'm mostly waiting to see how she does, but input is helpful. Should I go ahead and treat for coccidia based on the diarrhea? I prefer not to overmedicate my animals and since she's the healthiest of my goats I wouldn't expect her to be high risk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

get a fecal and then you will know what to treat or not treat for.


could be worms could be cocci (though in adults you rarely see diarrhea when associated with cocci not saying it isnt possible).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

could she have eaten anything moldy or toxic?

any other signs? is she walking normal when she walks/


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The grain did get wet but my doe in milk has not had any problems, and Lily only gets the few mouthfuls that are left over. I feed them kitchen scraps in small amounts, less than a day old and nothing listed as toxic.
She still looks a bit uncomfortable when she walks but not neurological.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Stacey - I'm short on money this month and there aren't any vets around that specialize in goats, so I won't call unless it gets more serious.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any dog or cat vet can run a fecal - and most send out to a lab these days anyway so just call around for the cheapest price and ask to check for cocci and worms and tell you the results so you can then pick the right treatment.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Also keep an eye on her temp you don't want it to get any lower.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been in the same boat before, and a fecal is much better than spending a bunch of $$ on wormer and it not being the right one. 
The vet I found that does their own fecal is $18. I've been told the University Livestock diganostics center can do fecals but not 100% sure, however if you have a university anywhere near you, you could see if they have the facility to do it, just a thought.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does her main problem seem to be coming from the back end? If that is the case, then Meningeal Worm should probably be considered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would definitely try to get a fecal...it is good.. to be able to treat the issue quickly and know what it is and how to treat it ... 

Check her gum color..hopefully she isn't anemic.....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Lily seems to be recovered, she was feeling better later that night. 12 hour bug I guess.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear she is feeling better. It may have been something in the food. Maybe just a part of it got moldy and she happened to eat that part.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad she is better.... glad to hear that...... :hi5: :thumb:


----------

